# 19 3/4" sheepshead



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

So started fishing on the beach side of sykes hoping to catch the sheepies with no luck. Bad choice not check the first side. Went back to the first side hoping for some fish, as I strolled with gear in hand I see a guy slaying the sheepshead back to back thinking to myself damn they are hungry. So I was able to fish next to, (I think his name is Jim), where I caught all my fish, sorry Jim. Alright so the first fish measured in at 15.5" and the second being the same size. The third and last fish as stated in the title was the best fight out of all. The setup I was using handled these fish with no problem, Rod Fenwick Eagle, Reel Penn Conflict 3000, Line Spiderwire 10 lb Invisibraid, Leader 20 lb Seaguar, and hook Owner ssw #4 with #3 split shot.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice Randy, good report.
Keep them coming, and fill the cooler.


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice Report and way to get out there and get them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Get the grease hot Randy, just let me know where to come fer dinner!!! Good job brother!


----------



## Elpato (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice fish! I belive I met you on the beach side yesterday before the rain. I'm the guy from Oklahoma that moved down here recently. Thanks again for your advice. Nice to meet friendly people out chasing fish.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I'll be there one day. Great fish..!

My fathers favorite.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Way to go man! We need to fish with you sometime, me and Thafish met you at Dicks that one day when I bought the mojo inshore


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Dang Rany! Non stop sheep herdin I see... well done again... you definitely know how to catch some convicted bait stealers


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice going, tried 3 mile today, could not find the first one. Did managed to bring up about a 10# chunk of the old bridge and the biggest pigfish to date.


----------



## HammerHead1631 (Oct 12, 2015)

Good looking fish right there. Sheepshead are my favorite fish.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Thx everyone, couldn't make out today had plans will try on my B-Day tomorrow after work.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

*Happy Birthday!!
Nice fish!
:happybday::happybday:
*


----------



## Bountyhunter (Jan 18, 2016)

Great catch, love fishing for sheepshead. They are crazy fighters


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks board feet for that!!!!


----------

